# Transition Repeater Ebike



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-2022-transition-repeater-electric-sentinel.html



Another one bites the dust. I‘m sure the other brands not making ebikes at the moment are out testing their e-mules!

Looks like more Pros are going to be forced to ride Ebikes


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't realize there were so many boomers out there to buy all these eMTB's, I mean besides the one's being forced down the throats of pro's


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^Do you help people or just criticize? If someone rides "less than thou" do you just say "grow a pair and hang them?"

Anyway, Nice bike!


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Who gives a chit about if people want to ride an ebike or not? You guys really get your panties in a bunch if some people dont ride like you or wear what you wear.

at 50 yrs old I see an ebike in my future and sooner in my wife's future as I like to suffer up climbs she does not. Big whoop


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess I should of added a winky sarcasm emoji


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Love the name. If you know, you know. 
*Says the non-Bellingham local. Lol


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

kevjob said:


> Who gives a chit about if people want to ride an ebike or not? You guys really get your panties in a bunch if some people dont ride like you or wear what you wear.


Mine are in a bunch bc I expect more from Transition. Not bc they made an ebike…but bc they made an uninteresting ebike. The brand that brought you a Smuggler, a Spur, a Spire, and scores of other innovative cool bikes brings you: a boring, middle of the road, cookie cutter, cash grab.

Also (since someone will comment on it): I don’t begrudge a cash grab. I hope the folks at Transition make oodles of $$$…but I like it more when they do it by innovating. This bike just reminds me of SC’s first effort.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

smartyiak said:


> Mine are in a bunch bc I expect more from Transition. Not bc they made an ebike…but bc they made an uninteresting ebike. The brand that brought you a Smuggler, a Spur, a Spire, and scores of other innovative cool bikes brings you: a middle of the road, cookie cutter, cash grab.
> 
> Also (since someone will comment on it): I don’t begrudge a cash grab. I hope the folks at Transition make oodles of $$$…but I like it more when they do it by innovating. This bike just reminds me of SC’s first effort.


I read somewhere on the interweb that boutique brands (like SC, Transition, Yeti) design around Shimano Steps to get started in the game. They do it despite the dreaded "rattle" that will show up on reviews and forums.
Big brands don't have to use Shimano unless they really want to, think Spez/Brose - Giant/Yamaha - Trek/Bosch.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Now with Evil also with an e proto bike does that mean that now that the cool kids of B'ham are down with eBikes Galbraith is open to them? Last time I was up there it was not. An eBike would be the bomb in the Chuckanuts getting to the goods for sure.

Chatter on another site is that they made a mistake specing the Shimano motor/battery cause Bosch is better with a more wh battery available. So just another cash grab bike for their customer base? So like when some "core" bike co's said they would never use 29" wheels etc.. If you can market and find buyers for a $10k plus bike, motor or not, that seems like a fairly solid way to pay for the palatial accommodations that Transition and Evil have built there in Whatcom Co..


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Bigwheel said:


> Now with Evil also with an e proto bike does that mean that now that the cool kids of B'ham are down with eBikes Galbraith is open to them? Last time I was up there it was not. An eBike would be the bomb in the Chuckanuts getting to the goods for sure.
> 
> Chatter on another site is that they made a mistake specing the Shimano motor/battery cause Bosch is better with a more wh battery available. So just another cash grab bike for their customer base? So like when some "core" bike co's said they would never use 29" wheels etc.. If you can market and find buyers for a $10k plus bike, motor or not, that seems like a fairly solid way to pay for the palatial accommodations that Transition and Evil have built there in Whatcom Co..


Yeah we have a big thread in the WA forum regarding Ebikes and Galbraith. In my FB group, ebikers commented that the locals still give them a hard time for riding an ebike at Galbraith.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Now with Evil also with an e proto bike does that mean that now that the cool kids of B'ham are down with eBikes Galbraith is open to them? Last time I was up there it was not. An eBike would be the bomb in the Chuckanuts getting to the goods for sure.
> 
> Chatter on another site is that they made a mistake specing the Shimano motor/battery cause Bosch is better with a more wh battery available. So just another cash grab bike for their customer base? So like when some "core" bike co's said they would never use 29" wheels etc.. If you can market and find buyers for a $10k plus bike, motor or not, that seems like a fairly solid way to pay for the palatial accommodations that Transition and Evil have built there in Whatcom Co..


Santa Cruz and SCOR are both using Shimano motor but with a different battery brand that are 720wh. To me, if buying a full powered ebike, 700wh would be the min size I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Battery said:


> Yeah we have a big thread in the WA forum regarding Ebikes and Galbraith. In my FB group, ebikers commented that the locals still give them a hard time for riding an ebike at Galbraith.


Last time I was up there was a year ago and was based out of Squalicum Harbor and asked at Kulshan about access and wasn't surprised that it was not suggested to ebike up there. I know Galby pretty good cause I used to own a house on Woburn and Fraser and rode up there all the time. Sure would make getting up in there to the goods quicker! 

I have 0 interest in bikes of any kind that cost that much but it does seem that a 620wh battery is a bit short sighted for the full fat market. Personally I have the XL version that has 840wh's.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> I read somewhere on the interweb that boutique brands (like SC, Transition, Yeti) design around Shimano Steps to get started in the game. They do it despite the dreaded "rattle" that will show up on reviews and forums.
> Big brands don't have to use Shimano unless they really want to, think Spez/Brose - Giant/Yamaha - Trek/Bosch.


Did you just call Santa Cruz a boutique brand?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah I know they are owned by PON, but in the states, they are not Trek Giant Cannondale or Specialized -


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> Yeah I know they are owned by PON, but in the states, they are not Trek Giant Cannondale or Specialized -





RBoardman said:


> Did you just call Santa Cruz a boutique brand?


They kinda remind of VW. The quirky little car company that sells a niche product...but is also the biggest in the world!


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I do like the nice clean lines tho doesn't have that pregnant downtube look. Maybe the lesser battery was intended to keep the weight down, says 50lb's for L, that will help compared to 55lb plus ebike w/720 or whatever battery, power to weight right


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes and it may the other way. Say you want to save weight - buy the 504WH pack designed to be interchangeable with (the longer) 630WH. I bet you can get to 49 lbs - without resorting to weight weenie parts.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Tickle said:


> I do like the nice clean lines tho doesn't have that pregnant downtube look. Maybe the lesser battery was intended to keep the weight down, says 50lb's for L, that will help compared to 55lb plus ebike w/720 or whatever battery, power to weight right


720wh battery does not add more power, it will increase range. 

I would have loved to see a bigger battery, but coming from someone who already has an EP8 bike with (2) 630wh batteries, I would also not mind being able to the spare in a future bike.


----------



## davidrichardson565 (Dec 6, 2021)

smartyiak said:


> Mine are in a bunch bc I expect more from Transition. Not bc they made an ebike…but bc they made an uninteresting ebike. The brand that brought you a Smuggler, a Spur, a Spire, and scores of other innovative cool bikes brings you: a boring, middle of the road, cookie cutter, cash grab.
> 
> Also (since someone will comment on it): I don’t begrudge a cash grab. I hope the folks at Transition make oodles of $$$…but I like it more when they do it by innovating. This bike just reminds me of SC’s first effort.


I totally hear what you're saying. But I don't know that Transition can do much more innovating. As you know they were one of the first to the party with longer, lower, slacker and steeper seat tube. I feel like this ebike is in keeping with their other bikes. I don't own one but just a thought...


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

davidrichardson565 said:


> I totally hear what you're saying. But I don't know that Transition can do much more innovating. As you know they were one of the first to the party with longer, lower, slacker and steeper seat tube. I feel like this ebike is in keeping with their other bikes. I don't own one but just a thought...


Bigger (900wh) battery option, integrated display into their frame, and range extender option are all very possible. Or go the other direction and make a lightweight ebike like the Orbea but with Transitions much more downhill oriented geo.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

RBoardman said:


> 720wh battery does not add more power, it will increase range.
> 
> I would have loved to see a bigger battery, but coming from someone who already has an EP8 bike with (2) 630wh batteries, I would also not mind being able to the spare in a future bike.


That's what I meant, but technically you could choose more power(assist level)over more range as well


----------

